# Help, Puppies Struggling to Nurse



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

My LGD had her first puppies a couple of hours ago. She is still in active labor and delivering more puppies.
All the puppies are crying and trying to nurse, but just aren't getting it. How fast do they need to nurse? If I put a teat against their face, they just keep nosing around. What can I do to help? Is this normal? 
It's my first litter too.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

I don't have experience with newborn puppies, but maybe try sticking ur finger in their mouths and see if they suck on it? (Or are their mouths too small for that? 🤣) Or hold their heads right at the teat and kinda shove it in their mouth and hold it there until they latch on and start nursing. 

Congrats on the puppies!! How many did she end up having?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@Amber89 just went through raising puppies. Maybe she can help you!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

They are probably okay, they do take a bit of rooting around to figure it out. And if they aren’t eating or sleeping they are crying-it doesn’t really mean they are in distress.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Sorry I didn't reply, I was pretty busy with puppies. 😃
They finally got it figured out a bit better. Part of the issue was that the mom is a first timer and was a bit overwhelmed. She's exhausted now and letting them nurse. She was also still having babies, which didn't help. They are not crying so desperately, now that I think everybody has gotten a little bit in their tummies.
She has had eleven so far, but two were stillborn.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will have to post pictures!


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

It just takes time for them to learn. How cute😍


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

She's definitely a more confident mama now.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

How cute 🥰 Congrats


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

That's great! Wonderful news!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

So glad she figured it out! What adorable puppies and mama!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Good job! Congratulations! Poor mommy dog- she will have to eat alot to feed all those pups! 
Drink- my gosh- lactating dogs drink as much as goats do! Best wishes with your litter!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------

